# Nên chọn chum sành ngâm rượu tráng men hay không tráng men?



## ecoceramic (8/3/22)

Khi nói về bí quyết ngâm rượu từ xưa tới nay thì nên sử dụng chum ngâm rượu , hình ảnh chum sành để ngâm rượu đã gắn liền với hình ảnh xưa. Ngay cả trong các bộ phim cổ trang xưa cũng luôn đề cập tới việc đựng rượu, ngâm rượu trong các chum bằng sành.

Vậy chum sành ngâm rượu có ngon hơn như mọi người vẫn hay đồn thổi về nó, hay có một bí quyết ngâm rượu nào đó? – Nhưng điều chắc chắn là các loại chum thủy tinh hay chum nhựa sẽ không tốt bằng.

Các tiêu chí mua chum ngâm rượu
Hiện nay có 2 loại chum sành đó là: loại chum sành tráng men và không tráng men. Hay nhiều người vẫn so sánh chum sành giả và chum sành thật.

Nhưng đính chính lại cả 2 đều là thật, chẳng qua là một loại ngâm rượu ngon còn một loại thì ngâm rượu dở.

Kiểm tra âm thanh của chum khi gõ vào, trước tiên là đổ nước vào chum ở mức lưng chừng rồi ta bắt đầu gõ nhẹ vào miệng và phần thân.

Nếu nghe rõ tiếng cong cong giòn tran thì đó là loại chum tốt, còn nếu không kêu được vậy thì tức đây là loại chum không tốt.






Nên chọn loại chum sành nào để ngâm rượu
* Chum sành tráng men:
Loại chum này nhìn vào sẽ thấy bóng loáng và có nhiều nét hoa văn, dưới đáy chum không có men mà thường để trắng hoặc phủ 1 lớp màu lên.

Màu men thường sáng hơn phần miệng chum có màu đỏ, đây là do tình trạng nung chưa đủ nhiệt độ cao.

Khi sờ tay vào sẽ cảm thấy mát chứ không ấm, bề mặt trơn. Tuy nhiên, loại chum tráng men thường vẫn hay bị đánh giá là loại chum giả, không tốt khi dùng để ngâm rượu.

Nguyên nhân là vì: dễ bị lỗi ở dưới đáy chum do chất liệu không tốt, nhiệt độ nung không đủ.

Loại chum sành tráng men này vẫn thường được các giới phong thủy, các doanh nhân mua về để làm vật phong thủy trang trí trong phong khách. Nhưng nếu dùng ngâm rượu thì sẽ không đảm bảo.

* Chum sành không tráng men:
Chum sành không tráng men có màu sắc nâu nguyên nhân là do nung ở nhiệt độ hơn 1200 độ C trong thời gian dài.


Xem thêm: Lựa chọn chum sành không tráng men để ngâm rượu, loại chum có khả năng khử được andehit


----------

